# He is moving towards the light....



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

I may have to let the hammer fall








He is just lying at the bottom of the tank(sideways like a sandwich) and sometimes he swims but upsidedown and on the sides....and he wont eat anything.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...t&p=2206326
should i put a end to his misery?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I looked at the linked thread-
I am lost on what happended and what has been to to recover the guy---

Time heals most piranha----Alittle TLC goes along ways with them.....


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I looked at the linked thread-
> I am lost on what happended and what has been to to recover the guy---
> 
> Time heals most piranha----Alittle TLC goes along ways with them.....


He got fucked up by my other p's. And now he cant swim and when he tries to he gets exhausted.
And when he gets exhausted he goes:








Plus he hasn't been eating for a long time now
and what is TLC?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

TLC=tender loving care. I feel bad for him. Hopefully he comes out of it but it does not look to promising.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

You'll be surprised on the healing powers these fish have. I would perform a 25% water change and salt the tank at 1 teaspoon per gallon of water, keep the lights off and cover the tank. The less stress the better at this juncture.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i agree with the doc... water change... salt... and keep the tank lights off and cover it with sheet... just try to minimize stress... Ps can live for a LONG time with out eating weeks if not months so don't worry about that gotta get him healing and swimming better.


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok thanks Dr. Giggles and philbert! Got the tank covered and the temp around 28-29C*. Dont have any salt here so it have to wait for monday.


----------



## Jon P (May 22, 2008)

my RBP were almost dead when I left them under the care of roomates for a week I came home and they were about dead but I did a 1/2 water change and watched them closely for a day andf they bounced back abd are fine now. TLC goes along way!!!


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Added salt today and medicin against fin & scar rot. Hoping for a full recovery


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

keep us updated.


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

i'm suprised....he has healed a LOT in just these two days!!! He cant swim normal yet but the tailfin is almost complete and he vill swim after that i hope


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

good for you..that's why i like this site u learn a lot from these experts...


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

He is worse than ever now.....The rear fin started to rot and a big piece of the actual fish plus the fin fell of, and the analfin as well.....so now he is completely out of fins.....so, today i will put him out of his misery. 
Im serious this looks way to bad, I just dont want him to suffer anymore

Edit: Dead, Remove tread or something
RIP


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

Metzie said:


> He is worse than ever now.....The rear fin started to rot and a big piece of the actual fish plus the fin fell of, and the analfin as well.....so now he is completely out of fins.....so, today i will put him out of his misery.
> Im serious this looks way to bad, I just dont want him to suffer anymore
> 
> Edit: Dead, Remove tread or something
> RIP


that sucks man. sorry for the loss.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to here that. At least you tried to save him. Not to get off topic but what is the easiest pain free way to put a fish out of his misery?????


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

^^^ i have heard ice water
Metzie, sorry to hear man


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the words everybody...
To answer cobrafox46, I had my P in a plastic bag and then slamed it hard at a rock to make sure it was a instant kill, Icy water would just torture a fish to death


----------

